
150 Meter Starhopper Flight Test [video] - netinstructions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYb3bfA6_sQ&feature=youtu.be&t=1870
======
FrojoS
Worked perfectly (well almost)!

[https://i.imgur.com/scVWycD.png](https://i.imgur.com/scVWycD.png)
[https://i.imgur.com/dZo8wcx.png](https://i.imgur.com/dZo8wcx.png)

Video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYb3bfA6_sQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYb3bfA6_sQ)

~~~
chrisjc
Almost? Are you referring to some projectile seen flying away from landing
spot? Anyone have idea what it was? It looked like some kind of pressurized
tank.

~~~
FrojoS
Yes. Was visible in Tim Dodd's stream. Some people speculate it was part of
the landing cladding.

------
dwaltrip
This was super epic to watch. It's really cool to see the development process.
The raptor has been called the most advanced engine in the world, and this 150
meter hop seems like a really nice milestone. 60 second burn, successful lift-
off, and landing as well!

~~~
grecy
Just 12 months ago the head of France's space program said that the BFR and
Raptor Engine were science fiction.

It's amazing that even experts in the field can't predict with _any_ kind of
accuracy what SpaceX can and will achieve.

